# Bichon available for adoption



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There is a local rescue who I've helped out from time to time who placed a young male Bichon in a "foster home" with the hopes she would adopt him. She is a fellow store owner here in my town and has come in for some advice. His name is Wrigley and we think he's around a year old. He's neutered, house trained, and up to date on shots. He knows a few basic commands because she started to take him to obedience school (one who only uses positive training methods). He's a really good boy who she has really grown fond of but he is very high energy. She's not home enough for him and because of his high energy, he's not good at the store. He's very friendly with all people, other dogs, cats and LOVES kids. She is informing the rescue that they need to put him back up on PetFinder because as much as she loves him, she knows she is not the right home for him. He really needs a family who is athletic and will do physical things with him or with a family with children. When he's up on PetFinder, I'll post his link. I'm just trying to help him find the perfect home because I've met Wrigley and he is a total love bug. Very high energy. And not the best haircut but he'll be gorgeous once it grows a bit.

His history is he was found wandering down the middle of the road and his fur was matted down to the skin. Oh, his adoption fee is $250.

Updated to add PetFinder Link
Wrigley


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a very cute little dog! I hope he finds a good match soon! 

And I love the name "Wrigley." :biggrin: If I ever get another male dog, may I borrow it? I'm fairly far away so there shouldn't be any confusion.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I like the name Wrigley too. You are welcome to it!


----------

